# Autostop



## Pincopallino (4 Febbraio 2021)

Si usa ancora secondo voi? Io non vedo più nessuno per strada chiedere passaggi.
Lo dareste un passaggio ad uno sconosciuto/a?
Io da ragazzo l’ho fatta assai, per andare in disco la domenica pomeriggio o quando uscendo da scuola perdevo il pullman.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si usa ancora secondo voi? Io non vedo più nessuno per strada chiedere passaggi.
> Lo dareste un passaggio ad uno sconosciuto/a?
> Io da ragazzo l’ho fatta assai, per andare in disco la domenica pomeriggio o quando uscendo da scuola perdevo il pullman.


Non si usa più...
Troppi rischi . 
Io l ho fatto un sacco ... tantissime volte...
Ho anche rischiato di buscarle perché ho mandato letteralmente a fare in culo uno perché non si è fermato...
Tu.... perché perdevi il pullman...
Io per andare al parco di trenno


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2021)

Mi capitò di farlo con mia nonna, da ragazzina, in Veneto.  Però si trattava di realtà di piccoli paesi, dove più o meno ci si conosceva tutti. Oggi si usa molto meno.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2021)

In vacanza in montagna da ragazza per diversi anni. Facevo autostop per salire a un lago e se ero in auto con i miei caricavamo sempre
In cotta mai fatto
Ora non lo farei e sicuramente non caricherei nessuno


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Febbraio 2021)

Io nel 2019 ho caricato un ragazzo norvegese che andava a Roma, l’ho caricato ad Agrate e l’ho portato fino all’Eur. 
Abbiamo chiacchierato di tutto, pranzato, riso, partecipato ad una call di lavoro, ci siamo scambiati i numeri e promessi di rivederci.
Mai più visto o sentito.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non si usa più...
> Troppi rischi .
> Io l ho fatto un sacco ... tantissime volte...
> Ho anche rischiato di buscarle perché ho mandato letteralmente a fare in culo uno perché non si è fermato...
> ...


Perdevo il pullman perché mi perdevo io da solo....



Nocciola ha detto:


> In vacanza in montagna da ragazza per diversi anni. Facevo autostop per salire a un lago e se ero in auto con i miei caricavamo sempre
> In cotta mai fatto
> Ora non lo farei e sicuramente non caricherei nessuno


Nemmeno me? 



Foglia ha detto:


> Mi capitò di farlo con mia nonna, da ragazzina, in Veneto.  Però si trattava di realtà di piccoli paesi, dove più o meno ci si conosceva tutti. Oggi si usa molto meno.


Anch’io vengo da una realtà molto piccola e Molto rurale.
pero‘ la mia nonna non faceva l’autostop, prendeva “la corriera”.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch’io vengo da una realtà molto piccola e Molto rurale.
> pero‘ la mia nonna non faceva l’autostop, prendeva “la corriera”.


Anche noi generalmente pigliavamo la corriera.  Il guaio era quando di ritorno perdevamo che so, quella di mezzogiorno, e quella dopo passava alle 7 di sera 
Oppure quando si andava a fare una passeggiata con l'intento di arrivare in un determinato posto e a metà strada ci accorgevamo di essere stanche. Non è che quei posti fossero crocevia di tanti mezzi pubblici.  Così, o si tornava indietro, o si chiedeva un passaggio.  Ma specialmente su strade quasi sconosciute alle corriere (che magari passavano toh, una volta al giorno e magari nemmeno sempre) incontravamo gente conosciuta, stiamo parlando di paesini e di frazioni di poche anime, dove spesso sapevi persino chi sarebbe passato con ogni probabilità di lì a poco. Bei ricordi.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2021)

Già...bei ricordi.
A volte mi scende anche una lacrima, a furia di ricordare.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si usa ancora secondo voi? Io non vedo più nessuno per strada chiedere passaggi.
> Lo dareste un passaggio ad uno sconosciuto/a?
> Io da ragazzo l’ho fatta assai, per andare in disco la domenica pomeriggio o quando uscendo da scuola perdevo il pullman.


Io lo facevo da ragazzo.
I ragazzi di oggi manco sanno cos'è, anzi, in tanti neppure hanno l'auto o la patente.
Lo sai che secondo un sondaggio una buona metà degli italiani è favorevole al coprifuoco dopo le 22 e una buona parte di chi è favorevole è sotto i 30 anni (e io che pensavo fossero i più anziani a parteggiare per il coprifuoco ho sbagliato tutto...)?
Secondo te chi è favorevole al coprifuoco delle 22 (manco Cenerentola, eh) fa l'autostop?
Usa il car sharing o il monopattino. Tendenzialmente.
L'autostop è un ricordo da cinquantenni, ormai.
Pure le discoteche stanno sparendo...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2021)

Tu andavi allo Studio Zeta?


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu andavi allo Studio Zeta?


Caravaggio... No.
Non c'è più adesso, purtroppo. Demolita.
Come il Rolling Stone. Mi sembra assurdo passarci davanti e non vedere niente.
Non so se il Parco delle Rose ci sia ancora.
Anche quella era enorme.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2021)

Al posto dello Studio c’è un supermercato.
Il Capriccio di Arcene e‘ sparito.
Il parco delle rose, ora sia chiama Karma, ma io ci andavo 25 anni fa a ballare il liscio.
Il rolling stone...lo porto nel cuore.
C‘era anche il Plastic in zona, mi ricordo il giovedì sera, serata Drag Queen.


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io nel 2019 ho caricato un ragazzo norvegese che andava a Roma, l’ho caricato ad Agrate e l’ho portato fino all’Eur.
> Abbiamo chiacchierato di tutto, pranzato, riso, partecipato ad una call di lavoro, ci siamo scambiati i numeri e promessi di rivederci.
> Mai più visto o sentito.


che ti sei perso , visitare  con lui la norvegia  sarebbe stato bello sia per i posti e sia per le bellezze locali.
Io autostop niente  , passaggi da amici si  ma tanto senza soldi dove andavo


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si usa ancora secondo voi? Io non vedo più nessuno per strada chiedere passaggi.
> Lo dareste un passaggio ad uno sconosciuto/a?
> Io da ragazzo l’ho fatta assai, per andare in disco la domenica pomeriggio o quando uscendo da scuola perdevo il pullman.


accidenti quanti ne ho presie dati,adesso basta puntare,dare spago prima di entrare in macchina,fingere di conoscere,molto valido coi ragazzi giovani...ma tu non sei il fratello di? il figlio di? ecc...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Aprile 2021)

Da ragazzo capitato di chiederlo specialmente quando in montagna ma veramente pochi. Dati anche meno.
Oggi è raro fra i giovani. 
Sia per gli ovvi pericoli e, credo principalmente, perchè i genitori di oggi sono sempre li a sopperire ad ogni richiesta di spostamento accompagnandoli in lungo e largo.
Ai miei tempi  non pensavo nemmeno lontanamente che altri (tipo mio padre) dovessero farsi carico dei miei problemi di spostamento.


----------

